# The ideal body



## Afk (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## Lorsss (Jun 20, 2019)

Afk said:


> View attachment 70554
> 
> View attachment 70555


legit


----------



## buflek (Jun 20, 2019)

slightly larger chest then yea


----------



## Afk (Jun 20, 2019)

buflek said:


> slightly larger chest then yea



I would not touch anything, bigger chest can make your arms give impression that they are shorter or smaller, it would also give the impression that you kill yourself in the gym, so it looks ntural carefree but strong at the same time


----------



## gypsyboy (Jun 20, 2019)

I think its little too big, little too muscular, leaner would be better.


----------



## Sizzurp (Jun 20, 2019)

That's your preference, Personally my goal is


----------



## Rimcel (Jun 20, 2019)

He was a perfect example of Chad


----------



## Mateusz (Jun 20, 2019)

Unobtainable!


----------



## elfmaxx (Jun 20, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


> That's your preference, Personally my goal is



I have the frame for this, not saying that's a good thing though lol...


----------



## Sizzurp (Jun 20, 2019)

elfmaxx said:


> I have the frame for this, not saying that's a good thing though lol...



yeah frame is good but, you cant drive a car with only its chassis.
i have a similar body type and muscle insertions but when he was 14/15 he was already heavy weight. i need to pack allot of mass still which im currently doing.


----------



## samm735 (Jun 20, 2019)

my ideal would be a lower body fat but around the same muscle mass yes


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## GoonCel (Jun 20, 2019)

Mateusz said:


> Unobtainable!
> 
> View attachment 70566


----------



## itsOVER (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## william (Jun 20, 2019)

itsOVER said:


>


this is what peak performance looks like


----------



## Deleted member 1551 (Jun 20, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> View attachment 70620


Next Zyzz


----------



## Deliverance (Jun 20, 2019)

Paul Walker was the definition of the American Chad. 26 years old in the 1999 film Varsity Blues. We all know he was a WASP demi-god in Fast and Furious, and he always looked great with the long curly hair look.







Walker always had great shoulders and traps for someone who weighs so little. Here he is at 25 years old in She's all that.






Looks excellent there, lean athletic Greek statue look. Could he be bigger? Yes, but that's not the point. When it comes to the physique, bigger =/= better.

Another pic from She's all that. This time fully clothed. You can tell he has muscle but he's not freakish.








Neck, traps, and delts make the biggest impact on your appearance. Gymcels would say that his chest needs to be bigger, but they miss the point, like they always do.


----------



## nastynas (Jun 20, 2019)

his nose is ideal


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Jun 20, 2019)

Yup. Long torso of course. Something I'll physically never have.


----------



## Esteban1997 (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## Balkancel (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Jun 20, 2019)

Balkancel said:


>


Good luck getting that without roids tbh


----------



## Balkancel (Jun 20, 2019)

TubOfLard said:


> Good luck getting that without roids tbh


Could be done if you're part of the genetic elite which gymcels are not. That being said, Brad Pitt 100% used steroids to achieve all his impressive movie physiques


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Jun 20, 2019)

Balkancel said:


> Could be done if you're part of the genetic elite which gymcels are not. That being said, Brad Pitt 100% used steroids to achieve all his impressive movie physiques


Yeh exactly, you need the ideal frame and insertions to look like that. No matter how much gymcelling and roids I take, I’ll never look like that with my shit frame. Brutal black pill..


----------



## Stare (Jun 20, 2019)

Too weak


----------



## crmsxg (Jun 20, 2019)

Stare said:


> Too weak


bahahahahah too weak it's the peak of male natty body u weak fucker


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jun 20, 2019)

crmsxg said:


> bahahahahah too weak it's the peak of male natty body u weak fucker







XD


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## Stare (Jun 20, 2019)

crmsxg said:


> it's the peak of male natty


Nvm, you are an actual retard


----------



## St Eroid (Jun 21, 2019)

That tan is a mf halo. Reminds me of cam gigandet


----------



## DarknLost (Jun 21, 2019)

Body is cope


----------



## x30001 (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 678 (Jun 21, 2019)

ideal body imo


----------



## crmsxg (Jun 21, 2019)

Stare said:


> Nvm, you are an actual retard


you have never been to the gym, what are you talking about LOL


----------



## kerosin (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## Stare (Jun 21, 2019)

I mog the


crmsxg said:


> you have never been to the gym, what are you talking about LOL


I can bench press your weight x 2, retarded fat DYEL, just give up already


----------



## crmsxg (Jun 21, 2019)

Stare said:


> I mog the
> 
> I can bench press your weight x 2, retarded fat DYEL, just give up already


xD "bench press" like it matters XD i can overhead press your whole family


----------

